# Omicron variant not as deadly



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> View attachment 100962


I assume that is for fully vaccinated with booster.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I should have posted the link, here's the article. Quote from the article:

"Dr. Walensky said even though early evidence shows a lower hospitalization rate for those with the omicron variant, especially among the vaccinated, it is still more contagious than the delta variant."

Link to article


----------

